# [solved] Probleme mit intel GMA 950 graka

## newc0mer

hallo

ich habe neu das ibm thinkpad w500. nur leider habe ich probleme mit dem intel treiber. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Hier die nötigen Infos:

xorg.conf - hier einfach mit vesa geladen, weil die intel nicht funtzt...

```

 cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# Because there are two grakas available in hybrid style, xorg means that there are two screens

# and makes one screen vesa (INTEL graka) and the other screen ati (fgrlx)

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "ng-lab.org"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        #RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        #ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arkpandora/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat"        "200 25"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "ch"

        Option      "XkbVariant"        "de"

        Option      "XkbOptions"        "eurosign:e"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "IntelMonitor"

        VendorName   "Intel"

        ModelName    "Onboard graphic card"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#       Identifier   "AtiMonitor"

#       VendorName   "ATI"

#       ModelName    "ATI Rage"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "IntelGraphicCard"

        Driver      "vesa"

        #VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        #BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        #BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        #Driver      "intel"

       

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        Card        "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

       

        #Driver      "intel"

        #       Option "mtrr" "on"

        #       Option "XvMC" "true"

        #       Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"

        #       Option "Tiling"  "true"

        #       Option  "DRI"   "true"

        #       Option "TripleBuffer"  "true"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#       Identifier  "AtiGraphicCard"

#       Driver      "fglrx"

#       VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

#       BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "IntelGraphicCard"

        Monitor    "IntelMonitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#       Identifier "Screen1"

#       Device     "AtiGraphicCard"

#       Monitor    "AtiMonitor"

        #DefaultDepth   24

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     1

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     4

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     8

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     15

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     16

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     24

#       EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection 
```

Error meldung mit intel driver:

```
cat xorg.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux titan 2.6.27-gentoo #10 SMP Thu Nov 20 20:55:00 CET 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 29 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 21 09:20:13 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "ng-lab.org"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "IntelMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "IntelGraphicCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/arkpandora/,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd7a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a40 card 17aa,20e0 rev 07 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a42 card 17aa,2114 rev 07 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a43 card 17aa,2114 rev 07 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,2a44 card 17aa,20e6 rev 07 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 8086,2a46 card 17aa,20ea rev 07 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 8086,2a47 card 17aa,20ec rev 07 class 07,00,02 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,10f5 card 17aa,20ee rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:2: chip 8086,2939 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 17aa,20f1 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 17aa,20f2 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2942 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2946 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2948 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 17aa,20f0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 17aa,20f1 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 93 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2917 card 17aa,20f5 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2929 card 17aa,20f8 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 17aa,20f9 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4237 card 8086,1211 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 15:00:0: chip 1180,0476 card 4000,0000 rev ba class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 15:00:1: chip 1180,0832 card 17aa,20c7 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 15:00:2: chip 1180,0822 card 17aa,20c8 rev 21 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 15:00:3: chip 1180,0843 card 17aa,20c9 rev 11 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 15:00:4: chip 1180,0592 card 17aa,20ca rev 11 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 15:00:5: chip 1180,0852 card 17aa,20cb rev 11 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,22), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4300000 - 0xf43fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,5,12), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 13: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,13,20), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 13 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 13 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 13 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf41fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 21: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,21,24), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 21 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 21 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x3800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 21 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 22: bridge is at (21:0:0), (21,22,23), BCTRL: 0x0780 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 22 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 22 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation unknown chipset (0x2a42) rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4400000/22, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation unknown chipset (0x2a43) rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4200000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4802400 - 0xf48024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4802000 - 0xf48020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4801c00 - 0xf4801cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4801800 - 0xf48018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4801000 - 0xf48017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4300000 - 0xf4301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc227400 - 0xfc2274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc226000 - 0xfc2267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc227000 - 0xfc2273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc020000 - 0xfc023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc226c00 - 0xfc226fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc025000 - 0xfc025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc024000 - 0xfc024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc226800 - 0xfc22680f (0x10) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf4400000 - 0xf47fffff (0x400000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c60 - 0x00001c7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001838 - 0x0000183b (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c47 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000183c - 0x0000183f (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c48 - 0x00001c4f (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001830 - 0x00001837 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x00001827 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001828 - 0x0000182f (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4802400 - 0xf48024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4802000 - 0xf48020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4801c00 - 0xf4801cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4801800 - 0xf48018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4801000 - 0xf48017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4300000 - 0xf4301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc227400 - 0xfc2274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc226000 - 0xfc2267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc227000 - 0xfc2273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc020000 - 0xfc023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc226c00 - 0xfc226fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc025000 - 0xfc025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc024000 - 0xfc024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc226800 - 0xfc22680f (0x10) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf4400000 - 0xf47fffff (0x400000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c60 - 0x00001c7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001838 - 0x0000183b (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c47 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000183c - 0x0000183f (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c48 - 0x00001c4f (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001830 - 0x00001837 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x00001827 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001828 - 0x0000182f (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4802400 - 0xf48024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4802000 - 0xf48020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4801c00 - 0xf4801cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4801800 - 0xf48018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4801000 - 0xf48017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4300000 - 0xf4301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc227400 - 0xfc2274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc226000 - 0xfc2267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc227000 - 0xfc2273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc020000 - 0xfc023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc226c00 - 0xfc226fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfc025000 - 0xfc025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfc024000 - 0xfc024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xfc226800 - 0xfc22680f (0x10) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xf4400000 - 0xf47fffff (0x400000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c60 - 0x00001c7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001838 - 0x0000183b (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c47 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000183c - 0x0000183f (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c48 - 0x00001c4f (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001830 - 0x00001837 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x00001827 (0x8) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00001828 - 0x0000182f (0x8) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found 
```

```
eix xorg-x11

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 ~7.3 ~7.4

     Installed versions:  7.2(21:00:48 11/20/08)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package) 
```

```

emerge --info

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................

@@@@@@@@@

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27-gentoo x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Nov 2008 22:07:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vim-syntax xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa vga intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by newc0mer on Sun Dec 07, 2008 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sicus

im deiner Xorg.log steht folgendes:

```
(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found 
```

in deiner xorg.conf wird BusID 0:2:0 verwendet. da könnte der hund begraben liegen. poste mal die ausgabe von lspci, diese Information könnte hilfreich sein um dir weiter zu helfen. in deiner xorg.log ist noch folgendes zu finden:

```

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation unknown chipset (0x2a42) rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4400000/22, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation unknown chipset (0x2a43) rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4200000/20 

```

jetzt ist es schwer zu sagen ob dein eintrag in der .conf richtig ist da hier "unknown chipset" steht. möglicherweise hast du die falsche BusID verwendet.

----------

## bbgermany

Naja, wenn du wirklich ein W500 hast, dann ist dort auch keine Intel Grafikkarte verbaut. Laut Liste bei Lenovo gibt es nicht ein Gerät mit Intel Grafikkarte, sondern nur FireGL oder Quadro FX.

Vielleicht solltest du da noch mal nachsehen und wie mein Vorredner mal bei lspci nachsehen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## newc0mer

Hier der lspci:

```
lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2a40 (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a42 (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a43 (rev 07)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a44 (rev 07)

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 2a46 (rev 07)

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a47 (rev 07)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 10f5 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2917 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 11)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

```

Ich habe "switchable" grakas drin - die ati und ne intel onboard... ich dachte, ich nehme nur die intel, da die weniger power braucht... (kann im bios switched).

----------

## firefly

es ist eine intel onboard graka. Ich vermute das dein verwendeter treiber zu alt ist und diesen nicht unterstüzt.

Welche version hast du den installiert?

----------

## newc0mer

ja ich das könnte wohl sein. meine installierte version:

```
eix x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  [M]1.6.5 [M]1.7.4 2.1.1 ~2.2.1 ~2.3.2 ~2.4.2-r3 ~2.4.3 ~2.5.0 ~2.5.1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.1.1(09:13:16 10/28/08)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards
```

ich dachte halt, ich nehm den, weil er da aufgelistet ist: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html und hier (http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html) mein chipset als unterstützt da steht...

----------

## bbgermany

versuchs mal mit dem 2.5.x Treiber. Die Karte wird wohl etwas neuer sein.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0 
> 
>  (WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found 
> 
>  (EE) No devices detected.

 

Hat Du mal in der xorg.conf die BusID in "PCI:0:2:1" geändert oder die Zeile komplett auskommentiert?

----------

## newc0mer

hallo

ich habe jetzt auf den treiber 2.5.1 upgraded. Seither startet X mit der xorg.conf mit dem intel treiber!  :Smile: 

ich würde aber gerne noch die performance testen und schauen, ob alles richtig funktioniert... wie kann ich das tun? (glxgears geht nun schlechter als mit vesa!)

----------

## misterjack

glxgears ist kein aussagekräftiger benchmark. ein mir bekannter ist der von quake3. muss man die konsole öffnen, \timedemo 1 und darauf folgend \demo four eingeben. nach beendigung die konsole wieder öffnen und dann siehste die werte, die kannste posten  :Smile:  was sagt glxinfo?

----------

## newc0mer

Hier der output:

```

$ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

das hört sich ja schlecht an:

 *Quote:*   

> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
> 
> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

 

ich habe quake nicht installiert - muss ich dieses monster wirklich installieren?

Da (http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html) steht übrigends, dass der intel nur 2d seie und mesa 3d - wie wirkt sich das aus? kann ich auch den mesa treiber brauchen mit der intel onboard karte? - wäre das besser? ich brauche keine grosse games und so.. einfach transparenz beim xterm etc... mir ist es eher wichtig, dass der prozi nicht mit graka arbeiten belastet wird...

----------

## misterjack

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> Hier der output:
> 
> ```
> 
> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
> ...

 

Das ist schlecht. Hab ich jetzt keine Antwort drauf.

Da sollte schon sowas in die Richtung dastehen, wenns richtig läuft:

```
direct rendering: Yes 

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.2
```

Hab aber wie ersichtlich nur eine i915-Grafikkarte eingebaut und ganz andere Probleme, die mir aber im Moment egal sind.  :Smile:  Thema: Opensource sei immer besser als Closedsource  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Was macht revdep-rebuild?

Welche libdrm, xorg-server und mesa?

Evtl. mal libdrm, mesa und xorg-server neu übersetzen (in der Reihenfolge).

----------

## newc0mer

revdep:

```
titan ~ # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 19% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 (requires libqt-mt.so.3)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs:0

...^C

```

habs abgebrochen, weil ich reconcilio benutze...

```
eix libdrm

[D] x11-libs/libdrm

     Available versions:  2.3.0 ~2.3.1_pre20080528 ~2.3.1 ~2.4.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.4.1(10:00:51 12/03/08)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://dri.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org libdrm library

```

da habe ich die neueste unstable wegen dem neuen intel driver unmasken müssen...

xorg-server:   1.3.0.0-r6

mesa:

```
[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  6.5.2-r1 ~7.0.3 ~7.1_rc3 ~7.1 ~7.2_rc1 ~7.2 {debug doc kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  6.5.2-r1(23:23:51 10/09/08)(nptl video_cards_i810 video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via -debug -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -pic -video_cards_none -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_sunffb -xcb)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  6.5.2 ~7.0.1 ~7.0.3 ~7.1

     Installed versions:  6.5.2(00:01:51 10/10/08)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (like glxgears)

```

das übersetzen mache ich dann jetzt gleich mal  :Smile: 

----------

## newc0mer

mesa will nicht mehr:

```
../common/vblank.o ../common/dri_util.o ../common/xmlconfig.o ../common/drirende                                                                                rbuffer.o i915_context.o i915_debug.o i915_fragprog.o i915_metaops.o i915_progra                                                                                m.o i915_state.o i915_tex.o i915_texprog.o i915_texstate.o i915_vtbl.o i830_cont                                                                                ext.o i830_metaops.o i830_state.o i830_texblend.o i830_tex.o i830_texstate.o i83                                                                                0_vtbl.o intel_batchbuffer.o intel_context.o intel_ioctl.o intel_pixel.o intel_r                                                                                ender.o intel_rotate.o intel_screen.o intel_span.o intel_state.o intel_tex.o int                                                                                el_texmem.o intel_tris.o   ../../../../../src/mesa/libmesa.a   -lm -lpthread -le                                                                                xpat -ldl `pkg-config --libs libdrm`

mklib: Making Linux shared library:  i915_dri.so

../../../../../bin/minstall i915_dri.so ../../../../../lib64 

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'

i915tex

make[6]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa                                                                                -6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915tex'

../Makefile.template:110: depend: No such file or directory

touch depend

makedepend -fdepend  -I. -I../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -Iserver -                                                                                I../../../../../include -I../../../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../../../sr                                                                                c/mesa -I../../../../../src/mesa/main -I../../../../../src/mesa/glapi -I../../..                                                                                /../../src/mesa/math -I../../../../../src/mesa/transform -I../../../../../src/me                                                                                sa/shader -I../../../../../src/mesa/swrast -I../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setu                                                                                p -I../../../../../src/egl/main -I../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri `pkg-config                                                                                 --cflags libdrm`  ../../common/driverfuncs.c ../common/utils.c ../common/texmem                                                                                .c ../common/vblank.c ../common/dri_util.c ../common/xmlconfig.c ../common/drire                                                                                nderbuffer.c  ../common/dri_bufmgr.c ../common/dri_drmpool.c i830_context.c i830                                                                                _metaops.c i830_state.c i830_texblend.c i830_tex.c i830_texstate.c i830_vtbl.c i                                                                                ntel_render.c intel_regions.c intel_buffer_objects.c intel_batchbuffer.c intel_m                                                                                ipmap_tree.c i915_tex_layout.c intel_tex_image.c intel_tex_subimage.c intel_tex_                                                                                copy.c intel_tex_validate.c intel_tex_format.c intel_tex.c intel_pixel.c intel_p                                                                                ixel_copy.c intel_pixel_read.c intel_pixel_draw.c intel_buffers.c intel_blit.c i                                                                                915_tex.c i915_texstate.c i915_context.c i915_debug.c i915_fragprog.c i915_metao                                                                                ps.c i915_program.c i915_state.c i915_vtbl.c intel_context.c intel_ioctl.c intel                                                                                _rotate.c intel_screen.c intel_span.c intel_state.c intel_tris.c intel_fbo.c int                                                                                el_depthstencil.c intel_batchpool.c \

                 2>&1 /dev/null

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/bits/types.h, line 31): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/limits.h, line 125): cannot find include file "limits.h"

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/stdlib.h, line 33): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/sys/types.h, line 147): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/alloca.h, line 25): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/stdio.h, line 34): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/_G_config.h, line 14): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/wchar.h, line 48): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/gconv.h, line 31): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/libio.h, line 53): cannot find include file "stdarg.h"

        not in ./stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stdarg.h

        not in server/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/stdarg.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/string.h, line 33): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading ../../../../../src/mes                                                                                a/main/glheader.h, line 72): cannot find include file "float.h"

        not in ./float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/float.h

        not in server/float.h

        not in ../../../../../include/float.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/float.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/float.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/float.h

        not in /usr/include/float.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading ../../../../../src/mes                                                                                a/main/glheader.h, line 73): cannot find include file "stdarg.h"

        not in ./stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stdarg.h

        not in server/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/stdarg.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-mu                                                                                ltilib/amd64/inttypes.h, line 38): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../../common/driverfuncs.c (reading ../../../../../include                                                                                /GL/glext.h, line 3128): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../common/utils.c (reading /usr/include/drm/drm.h), line 1                                                                                72: # warning "__SIZE_TYPE__ not defined.  Assuming sizeof(size_t) == sizeof(uns                                                                                igned long)!"

makedepend: warning:  ../common/utils.c (reading /usr/include/xf86drm.h, line 37                                                                                ): cannot find include file "stdarg.h"

        not in ./stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stdarg.h

        not in server/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/stdarg.h

makedepend: warning:  ../common/vblank.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/a                                                                                md64/unistd.h, line 197): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  ../common/dri_util.c, line 20: cannot find include file "s                                                                                tdarg.h"

        not in ./stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stdarg.h

        not in server/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stdarg.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stdarg.h

        not in /usr/include/stdarg.h

makedepend: warning:  ../common/dri_util.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-multilib                                                                                /amd64/sys/mman.h, line 26): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

makedepend: warning:  i915_program.c (reading /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64                                                                                /strings.h, line 29): cannot find include file "stddef.h"

        not in ./stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/stddef.h

        not in server/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../include/GL/internal/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/glapi/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/math/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/transform/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/shader/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast_setup/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/main/stddef.h

        not in ../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/drm/stddef.h

        not in /usr/include/stddef.h

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915tex'

make[6]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa                                                                                -6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915tex'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -Ise                                                                                rver -I../../../../../include -I../../../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../..                                                                                /../src/mesa -I../../../../../src/mesa/main -I../../../../../src/mesa/glapi -I..                                                                                /../../../../src/mesa/math -I../../../../../src/mesa/transform -I../../../../../                                                                                src/mesa/shader -I../../../../../src/mesa/swrast -I../../../../../src/mesa/swras                                                                                t_setup -I../../../../../src/egl/main -I../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri `pkg-                                                                                config --cflags libdrm`  -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8 -fno-strict-al                                                                                iasing -fPIC -m64 -DGLX_USE_TLS -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVI                                                                                D_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_D                                                                                RI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_PO                                                                                SIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_X86_64_ASM  ../common/dri_bufmgr.c -o ../common/dri_bufmgr.o

In file included from ../common/dri_bufmgr.c:38:

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:60: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute_                                                                                _' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' befor                                                                                e 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:84: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:85: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:87: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' befor                                                                                e 'drmBOList'

In file included from ../common/dri_bufmgr.c:41:

../common/dri_bufpool.h:52: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm                                                                                BO'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:57: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmF                                                                                ence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceBuffers':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:102: error: 'DriFenceObject' has no member named 'fence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceType':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:118: error: 'DriFenceObject' has no member named 'fence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceUnReference':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:142: error: 'DriFenceObject' has no member named 'fence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceFinish':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:155: error: 'DriFenceObject' has no member named 'fence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceSignaled':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:170: error: 'DriFenceObject' has no member named 'fence'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: At top level:

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:177: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute                                                                                __' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOWaitIdle':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:196: error: 'DriBufferPool' has no member named 'waitIdle                                                                                '

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOSetStatic':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:357: error: 'DriBufferPool' has no member named 'setstati                                                                                c'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:366: error: 'DriBufferPool' has no member named 'setstati                                                                                c'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: At top level:

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:431: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' befo                                                                                re 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOCreateList':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: 'list' undeclared (first use in this function                                                                                )

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only                                                                                 once

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: for each function it appears in.)

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: At top level:

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:439: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:447: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:481: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' befo                                                                                re 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOValidateList':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:484: error: 'list' undeclared (first use in this function                                                                                )

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driPoolTakeDown':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:491: error: 'struct _DriBufferPool' has no member named '                                                                                takeDown'

make[6]: *** [../common/dri_bufmgr.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915tex'

make[5]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [linux-solo] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa'

make[3]: *** [default] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src/mesa'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-                                                                                6.5.2'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86-64] Error 2

/usr/libexec/paludis/utils/emake: emake returned error 2

!!! ERROR in media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1:

!!! In src_compile at line 3687

!!! Build failed

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * src_compile (/var/tmp/paludis/media-libs-mesa-6.5.2-r1/temp/loadsaveenv                                                                                :3687)

!!!    * ebuild_f_compile (/usr/libexec/paludis/0/src_compile.bash:49)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:470)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:485)

diefunc: making ebuild PID 31413 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.

Install error:

  * In program paludis -i media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When installing 'media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1:0::gentoo':

  * Install error: Install failed for 'media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1:0::gentoo'

Summary of failures:

* media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1:0::gentoo: failure

Total: 2 packages, 0 successes, 0 skipped, 1 failure, 1 unreached

Resume command: paludis --log-level qa --install --add-to-world-spec '( media-li                                                                                bs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs )' --serialised 0.25 'package;=media-libs/mesa-6.5.2                                                                                -r1:0::gentoo;installed;has_all_deps;P' 'package;=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2:0::g                                                                                entoo;installed;has_all_deps;P'

 * No unread news items found

 * Searching for configuration files requiring action...

 * No configuration file updates required

```

----------

## misterjack

mal bitte das aktuelle 7.2er mesa emergen

----------

## bbgermany

Und um Abhängigkeitsproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, empfehle ich autounmask vorher zu installieren. Zusammen mit dem aktuellem ~ PortageXS.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## newc0mer

das hat dann mal soweit geklappt  :Smile: 

```
titan ~ # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug, 

    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

titan ~ # glxgears 

2750 frames in 5.0 seconds = 549.920 FPS

2749 frames in 5.0 seconds = 549.697 FPS

2751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 550.058 FPS

2764 frames in 5.0 seconds = 552.733 FPS

^C

```

nur wenn ich glxgears laufen lasse, dann ist ein cpu 100% ausgelastet! ist das weil ich mit dem intel driver nur 2d habe? - weil so kanns das ja auch nicht sein :S

----------

## Mr. Anderson

glxinfo sagt mit "Direct Rendering: Yes", dass Du Hardware-3D-Beschleunigung hast. Der intel-Treiber ist seit Version 2.5 auf EXA und auf GEM ausgerichtet. Da kann man noch viel mit Konfiguration rumschrauben und je nach Mesa- und nach Kernel-Version kann es recht drastische Unterschiede geben. Das wird auch bis Mitte 2009 noch stark in Bewegung bleiben.

----------

## newc0mer

sprich, ich soll die updates abwarten?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> sprich, ich soll die updates abwarten?

 

Gegenfrage: reicht die Leistung jetzt so wie es ist?

Wenn nicht, lässt sich mit ein paar Handgriffen vermutlich schon noch etwas mehr rausholen. Wenn es aber nicht unbedingt nötig ist, würde ich nicht so viel Zeit dafür investieren.

Auf Updates zu warten muss nicht zwingend zum Erfolg führen. Die neue Treiberarchitektur von Mesa, die hoffentlich zusammen mit X.Org 7.5 bis Anfang April 2009 fertig ist, soll zwar schneller sein. Absolut sicher ist das aber nicht. Insbesondere kann es auch sein, dass erstmal noch einige Runden Optimierungen nötig sind. Ähnlich wie schon mit EXA vs XAA (bzw. beim intel-Treiber auch "UXA"). Die weitere Entwicklung des intel-Treibers wird vermutlich auch auf die Larrabee-Chipsätze abzielen und wir werden wohl abwarten müssen, in wie weit dann noch für die GMA-Chips optimiert wird.

----------

## newc0mer

was mich eigentlich am meisten gestört hat war, dass de xscreensaver bei aktivierung 100% einer cpu gebraucht hatte und das fand ich dämlich (--> akku lässt grüssen). dies scheint aber nicht mehr der fall zu sein. damit bin ich zufrieden  :Smile: 

danke!

----------

## misterjack

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> das hat dann mal soweit geklappt 

 

Nein, hat nicht voll geklappt. Du hast keine 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigung:

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> titan ~ # glxinfo 
> 
> ...

 

Siehe meinen Beitrag von gestern, so hat das auszusehen:

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.2
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

wow, Tatsache. Ich entschuldige mich für die voreilige Beurteilung.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## newc0mer

also doch, wie es intellinuxpgraphics beschrieben hat  :Smile: 

und nun? doch den mesa treiber da installieren, wie sie es sagen? oder woran liegts?

----------

## astaecker

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> titan ~ # glxinfo 
> 
> ...

 

Du hast als normaler Benutzer keinen Zugriff auf das DRI-Device (/dev/dri/card0), da die Device-Datei normaler root gehört und auch in der Gruppe root ist.

Lösung ist es in die xorg.conf die Zeilen:

```
Section "DRI"

   Group "video"

EndSection
```

hinzufügen. Ebenso musst du deinen Benutzer zur Gruppe "video" hinzufügen.

----------

## newc0mer

habe ich gemacht, glxinfo als user sieht dann so aus:

```
$ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug, 

    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

hat nicht viel geändert - obwohl die aussage wohl korrekt ist - das /dev/dri/card0 device hat root:video perms...

----------

## bbgermany

Alternativ für:

```

Section "DRI"

   Group video

EndSection

```

kannst du auch mal versuchen:

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## newc0mer

hallo bbgermany

diese settings habe ich schon länger drin... hat leider also nichts weiter geholfen :-S danke!

----------

## newc0mer

noch was, wenn ich bei enlightenment composite enable dann funktioniert das ohne probleme. nur zieht es mir einen ca. 2cm dicken balken mitten durch den monitor wo nichts mehr richtig dargestellt wird. ist jemandem dieses problem bekannt?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> noch was, wenn ich bei enlightenment composite enable dann funktioniert das ohne probleme. nur zieht es mir einen ca. 2cm dicken balken mitten durch den monitor wo nichts mehr richtig dargestellt wird. ist jemandem dieses problem bekannt?

 

Ja, habe ich auch. Bei mir läuft es nur fehlerfrei mit xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3, jede Version darüber verursacht diese Störungen im Bild...

----------

## newc0mer

nun scheints auch bei mir perfekt zu laufen!  :Very Happy: 

xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3 geht super - sogar mit dem neuen chipsatz von intel  :Smile: 

ty!

----------

